# ســــــــــــــــــاعات شووووجي +تعليقاتهــــــــــا+مشد سليم ان ليفت .والكثيرتفضلووو



## العسل كله (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


((حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله انا الى الله راغبون))


عدت الموضوع مره ثانيه ما ادري وش السالفه انحذف 


الموضوع والله تعبت من الكتابه الله يهديهم







تم توفير كل من ...








1- ساعات شوجي ب7 الوان ...بوني-اورانج-وفوشي-واصفر-وازرق-واخضر-احمر


2- كما تم توفير تعليقات شووووجي ولكن مو با اسمها لا بعبارات رووووعه طبعا بالانقلش (المعنى غدا سوف يكون افضل 0والجهه الانيه انتي اميره انتي جميله ) 


3- كما يوجد ساعات السليكون الكترونويه تبع هوليود كنها اسواره خفيفه وعمليه وسبوووور 


4- كمايوجد مشد كامل للجسم سليم اندليفت لحقي قبل العيد وفيه 3 مقاسات - ومنه لونين الاسود +البيج 


5- كمايوجدمقوم الانف الازرق جتني دفعه جديده لكثره الطلب عليه لتصغير الانف 


6- كما يوجد مخافظ الكوتكس منعا للا احرج عند الناس تحطين فوطك الصحيه في شنط خاصه منتهى الترتيب ​


التوصيل عن طريق مندوب لحد باب بيتك وياخذ حق مشواره 30ريال ... وبراء الرياض شحن لكن الشحن متوقف لبعد العيد ان شاء الله لانو شركه الشحن مقفله



​

وللطلب 


0551563387


والاتصاااااال للنساء -
ما ارضى رجل يتصل ع ها الرقم رساله فقط






واللاتصال من الساعه6 الى الساعه 12 ليلا





_((لا استقبل الطلبات ع العام اما ع الخااااص او الاتصال فقط ))_





وساااااااااااارعو ترى الطلب عليها مررررررررررررررره :052:​


----------

